# feeding native fish



## kvolk (Feb 19, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone KNOWS one way or the other if there is a problem with feeding fish caught from fresh water. I know there will be lots of opinions regarding possiblility of introducing parasites etc but does anyone have any real facts as to what the risks would be. I am thinking perhaps small trout, bluegill, perch etc. I think that I would trust these as live feeders before I would feeders from some pet shops.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know the "facts" around feeding these to piranhas, but I do it. I go down to the lake and catch some 4"-5" bluegills or crappies, toss them in a 20 gallon for a week or so to make sure they are ok, and then toss one in at a time with my rhom. He usually bites them in half, so I fish out the unfinished half, which is still alive, and put that in with my pygos. They go nutts over them. I have not had any problems.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

its not a good idea. fish caught from native waters are filled with all kinds of parasites. the only reason they can live with these parasites is because they have a much stronger immune system than captive fish. If your ps were to be introduced to the same parasites, you can kiss them goodbye. Real Facts? All wild fish are contaminated with sea lice and small insects like leeches and various species of worms. If you dont trust pet store's feeders, why would you trust a wild fish? At least you know that those feeders are in a tank, not in some pond. If you still dont trust ur pet store, go with shrimp, krill, and beefheart. My fish love them all, especially raw shrimp peices.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if you are to feed them these live caught fish then you should quarentine them for a few weeks first also while treating them and then they should be ready to go in as feeders... this should save you some $ as well, Good luck


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i was thinking of doing this my self, but then i was like, heck no! people take craps and pee in that water, and i dont want human piss in my fish tank.

But then i was thinking maybe if i cought a few, and saved them for a few weeks to make sure htey where ok, then MAYBE but clean em up for like atleast 2 weeks. over all, bad idea.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a bad idea, but if you are going to do this, quarentine the fish for a few weeks


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I know this is an old old post, but can anyone comment on whether or not there are risks to feed wild fish if the fish has been frozen. Are there parasites from the greatlakes that can survive a thorough freezing? I'm thinking about feeding round gobies (since they're a pest (and really really easy to catch)).

Cheers


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

FeederFish33 said:


> its not a good idea. fish caught from native waters are filled with all kinds of parasites. the only reason they can live with these parasites is because they have a much stronger immune system than captive fish. If your ps were to be introduced to the same parasites, you can kiss them goodbye. Real Facts? All wild fish are contaminated with sea lice and small insects like leeches and various species of worms. If you dont trust pet store's feeders, why would you trust a wild fish? At least you know that those feeders are in a tank, not in some pond. If you still dont trust ur pet store, go with shrimp, krill, and beefheart. My fish love them all, especially raw shrimp peices.
> [snapback]13328[/snapback]​


No......

The key to feeding any live fish is a quarantine period. If you quarantine them, you will know if they are healthy enough to be food or not.

Feeder fish are fine too, as long as you quarantine them.

Honestly though, I don't think it is worth the hassle to do live feeding, when there really is no nutritional benefit, and there is a whole plethora of cheap food at the supermarket.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

What if you catch live freshwater fish and freeze them, are they safe of diseases to piranhas? Has anyone had a fish die from feeding them wild caught fish?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

No, freezing will not kill off any problems the fish may have. You should quarantine, then freeze if you are so inclined to do so.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

quote
i was thinking of doing this my self, but then i was like, heck no! people take craps and pee in that water, and i dont want human piss in my fish tank.
quote

bahahahahahah. theres your reason right there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you live in an area were polution from people, cars , mining or

anything else is a problem then i might not do it.

around here there is fish we cant eat cause of DDT poisoning and

high levels of mercury, so look into that also


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Blue said:


> I know this is an old old post, but can anyone comment on whether or not there are risks to feed wild fish if the fish has been frozen. Are there parasites from the greatlakes that can survive a thorough freezing? I'm thinking about feeding round gobies (since they're a pest (and really really easy to catch)).
> 
> Cheers
> [snapback]1088781[/snapback]​


Wow, this is an old thread.:laugh:

remeber the line from the movie Old School, *"You're my boy Blue!!"*?

Freezing will kill some of the worm-like parasites, but it won't kill eradicate bacteria and viruses.

I don't have scientific statistics, but in the two years I have been occasionally feeding *live* wild-caught shiners and bluegill to my piranha, I can not see any evidence of parasite transmission and I have never lost a piranha to any disease. From that, I conclude the risk is low for transmitting a disease or parasite that will interupt your aquarium.

I believe the probability of disease transmission is much higher when dealing with those sickly "feeders" you can buy at the store.


----------

